# Unterwasserpflanzen



## Teichforum.info (5. Juli 2006)

Hallo an alle!

Ich hab ende Februar zusammen mit meinem neuen Häuschen einen kleinen Teich übernommen. Nach dem Auftauen nach dem langen Winter war das Wasser trüb und die Sichtweite 2cm, ich hab nicht mal gewusst, wie viele Fische da sind.

Darauf hin hab ich das gesammte Wasser abgepumpt und den Teich vorsichtig gereinigt, nicht zu gründlich, damit die Bakterien nicht verloren gehen. Knap die Hälfte den alten Wassers hab ich wieder eingefüllt und den rest vom Hahn. Bei dieser Aktion habi ch auch gesehen, dass gar keine Unterwasser Pflanzen vorhanden waren.

Die Unterwasserpflanzen hab ich umgehend bei Werner bestellt und vor ca 3 Wochen zusammen mit einer Seerose auch bekommen. (Danke, Werner! Stichwort Dänemark)

Nun zu meinem Problem. Ich hab die Seerose in einen Maurerkübel gesetzt in ein Lehm-Sand-Gemisch mit 2 Düngerkegeln. Die Seerose hat auch von anfang an Blätter gemacht und wächst gut. Die Unterwasserpflanzen hab ich in Teichkörbe gesetzt in ein Kies-Sand-Gemisch 1:1. Bei den Unterwasserpflanzen sehe ich kein Wachstum. Ist das normal? An was kann das leigen? Mein Wasser ist zur Zeit wieder etwas trüb und gibt schnell Ablagerungen, die sich überall festsetzen. Stört das die Pflanzen zu fest? Was kann ich dagegen tun?

Die Unterwasserpflanzen sind:
Ceratophyllum demersum
Callitriche palustris
Potamogeton posilis

Danke und Gruss,
Khito


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juli 2006)

*re*

Hallo
versuch doch erstmal mal
ph,KH und GH Werte festzustellen
entweder einfach als grobe Schätzung mit Testsstreifen
("Easy Test" von JBL oder "amtra multicheck 5")
oder genauer mit den Tropfentest von JBL Sera usw.

wenn das nichts bringt dann eventuell noch auf "metalle" testen

 

von irgend einer Seite musst Du dich dem Problem nähern

da geht keine Ferndiagnose

bis dann
mit freundlichem Gruß
karsten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juli 2006)

Hallo Karsten

ich nehme an, dass sich der GH und KH nicht von heute auf morgen ändert..? Im Mai waren die GH: 12 und KH: 8
Füd den pH muss ich die aktuellen Werte messen...

Sonst sind noch Sumpfdotterblumen und blaue __ Iris im Teich, denen geht es gut, so weit ich das beurteilen kann.

Gruss,
Khito


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juli 2006)

Hallo

hab den pH haute morgen mit einem Teststäbchen gemessen, er war ca 6.5. Irgend wie trau ich dem aber nicht so ganz. Der letzte im Gartencenter gemessene pH war 7.5. Andererseits hab ich gelesen, dass sich der pH sogar im laufe des Tages verändert. Ich werd also versuchen, daran zu denken und mal zu verschiedenen Tageszeiten messen.

Ausserdem hab ich mir ein Probenröhrchen eingesteckt und werd mal versuche, den pH im Geschäft mit dem pH-meter zu messem. das müsste dann wohl genau sein.

Gruss,
Khito


----------



## fuchswsw (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen*

hat werner einen shop, und woo kan ich den finden? ich suche auch dringend unterwasserpflanzen hab bisher mit nichts wirklich glück gehabt, is auf etwas __ quellmoos is bisher alles an unterwasserpflanzen eingegangen  ausser den seerosen


----------



## pyro (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen*



fuchswsw schrieb:


> hat werner einen shop, und woo kan ich den finden? ich suche auch dringend unterwasserpflanzen hab bisher mit nichts wirklich glück gehabt, is auf etwas __ quellmoos is bisher alles an unterwasserpflanzen eingegangen  ausser den seerosen



Bitteschön:

http://www.nymphaion.de/


----------

